
Mark Hix: I've lost my restaurant empire.So I’m starting again with a food truck - rmason
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/food-and-drink/features/mark-hix-lost-restaurant-empire-starting-food-truck/?WT.mc_id=e_DM1274785&WT.tsrc=email&etype=Loy_Dig_Acq_EmailStud_SatTopStories&utmsource=email&utm_medium=Loy_Dig_Acq_EmailStud_SatTopStories20200808&utm_campaign=DM1274785
======
rmason
For those without a subscription:
[http://archive.vn/bYLdZ](http://archive.vn/bYLdZ)

